

Ask HN: How do I recruit another programmer for my game? - Deezul

I've been moonlighting the development of a multiplayer iOS game for about 8 months and I find myself in a dilemma. I'm currently working as part of a 2 person team that consists of myself (the main programmer) and an artist. We've fleshed out a lot of the artwork and core mechanics, and you can even play a complete multiplayer game locally. While not public, the game has received very positive feedback from the communities we have shared it with. The problem is that this game was destined to be played with friends over the internet.<p>I know what I need, a programmer familiar with RESTful web services, AWS, client/server architecture and network libraries. Getting connected with the right developer has proved to be very challenging however. We even hired a contractor at one point, but were left with less than satisfactory results. We’re hoping to find someone that can eventually be as excited about this project as we are. We’d love to share our enthusiasm and get this game published. I’ve tried a lot of different approaches, but I’m at a loss for where I should look? We’re somewhere between a startup and a serious side project so we’re pretty flexible with the exact business arrangement. Any ideas?
======
trekkin
Publish a video review (preview?) of your game, post a link here, and you may
find the person you need. "It's a cool game" is not enough, most of the time.

------
benologist
Tried posting on Gamasutra? Also you might save some time looking at a service
like PlayerIO: <http://playerio.com/>

~~~
Deezul
Gamasutra looks like a great place to start looking. I'm currently filtering
by "network programming". Thanks!

------
primadg
Hi, send me email to ceo@primadg.com

------
taytus
Send me an email or ping me @taytus.

~~~
Deezul
I can't find your email anywhere and I'm not on twitter. If you can
temporarily put your email in your profile I'll get in touch with you.

